# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Prescrizione ICI

## Elysa

Avrei un dubbio da chiarire:
ho ricevuto una notifica di pagamento per il mancato versamento di una parte dell'ICI relativa al 2002 dovuto al fatto che invece di aver calcolato il 6 per mille, ho calcolato l'imposta del 5 per mille.
In pratica mi viene chiesto di pagare la differenza sia in acconto che in saldo, più ovviamente la sanzione  e gli interessi.
Mi chiedo: ma ad oggi non è caduta in prescrizione? Ho letto da qualche parte che la prescrizione dei 5 anni viene applicata se si è omessa del tutto la dichiarazione ici, nel mio caso essendo solo un errore di calcolo vi sarebbe un periodo di prescrizione minore.
C'è qualcuno che può chiarirmi le idee?
Grazie mille.

----------


## Speedy

> Avrei un dubbio da chiarire:
> ho ricevuto una notifica di pagamento per il mancato versamento di una parte dell'ICI relativa al 2002 dovuto al fatto che invece di aver calcolato il 6 per mille, ho calcolato l'imposta del 5 per mille.
> In pratica mi viene chiesto di pagare la differenza sia in acconto che in saldo, più ovviamente la sanzione  e gli interessi.
> Mi chiedo: ma ad oggi non è caduta in prescrizione? Ho letto da qualche parte che la prescrizione dei 5 anni viene applicata se si è omessa del tutto la dichiarazione ici, nel mio caso essendo solo un errore di calcolo vi sarebbe un periodo di prescrizione minore.
> C'è qualcuno che può chiarirmi le idee?
> Grazie mille.

  Secondo la vecchia normativa erano 3 anni dall'anno di pagamento (o 5 anni in caso di omessa dichiarazione).
La legge finanziaria 2007 ha unificato il termine in 5 anni anche per i mancati o inesatti versamenti, per cui l'accertamento è valido. 
Ciao

----------


## Elysa

Ti ringrazio per avermi risposto.

----------


## Elysa

Quesito:
E' possibile chiedere al Comune il rimborso di un'imposta ( ICI ) pagata in seguito ad un'avviso di accertamento prescritto?

----------


## Speedy

> Quesito:
> E' possibile chiedere al Comune il rimborso di un'imposta ( ICI ) pagata in seguito ad un'avviso di accertamento prescritto?

  L'avviso di accertamento è divenuto definitivo per mancata contestazione e quindi va pagato.
Unica speranza è quella di richiedere al comune un provvedimento di autotutela, con volontario rimborso da parte del comune se riconosce che l'accertamento era errato. Ma se il comune non è disponibile, c'è poco da fare.

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Secondo la vecchia normativa erano 3 anni dall'anno di pagamento (o 5 anni in caso di omessa dichiarazione).
> La legge finanziaria 2007 ha unificato il termine in 5 anni anche per i mancati o inesatti versamenti, per cui l'accertamento è valido. 
> Ciao

  perchè dici che l'atto è valido
è vero che ora il mancato o parziale versamento dell'imposta è di 5 anni
ma solo per gli anni 2004 2005 e successivi
l'atto contestato è del 2002 quindi sicuramente prescritto (sempre che l'hanno notificato nel 2007/2008)

----------


## Speedy

> perch&#232; dici che l'atto &#232; valido
> &#232; vero che ora il mancato o parziale versamento dell'imposta &#232; di 5 anni
> ma solo per gli anni 2004 2005 e successivi
> l'atto contestato &#232; del 2002 quindi sicuramente prescritto (sempre che l'hanno notificato nel 2007/2008)

  Se non erro, la legge 296/2006 comma 161 disponeva che: 
""Gli enti locali, relativamente ai tributi di propria competenza, procedono alla rettifica delle dichiarazioni incomplete o infedeli o dei parziali o ritardati versamenti, nonche' all'accertamento d'ufficio delle omesse dichiarazioni o degli omessi versamenti, notificando al contribuente, anche a mezzo posta con raccomandata con avviso di ricevimento, un apposito avviso motivato. Gli avvisi di accertamento in rettifica e d'ufficio devono essere notificati, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati. Entro gli stessi termini devono essere contestate o irrogate le sanzioni amministrative tributarie, a norma degli articoli 16 e 17 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 472, e successive modificazioni."" 
Perch&#232; quindi l'ici relativa al 2002 (che si &#232; quindi prescritta il 31.12.2007) va trattata in maniera diversa dall'ici del 2004-2005 ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

perchè la norma è entrata in vigore il 1/1/07 solo ai rapporti ancora pendenti
quindi per l'omesso versamento dell'imposta del 2002 il rapporto era già prescritto  non per le annualità 2004 e successive

----------


## Speedy

> perchè la norma è entrata in vigore il 1/1/07 solo ai rapporti ancora pendenti
> quindi per l'omesso versamento dell'imposta del 2002 il rapporto era già prescritto  non per le annualità 2004 e successive

  E' vero.
Ma l'ADE ritiene che sia applicabile quanto previsto dall'art. 2948 comma 1.4 c.c. come ribadito nella circolare 177/e del 5.10.2000.
Non resta quindi che andare in contenzioso (oppure pagare e amen).

----------


## fabioalessandro

mah?
secondo me possono accertarti il 2002 solo se esisteva in quell''anno l'obbligo di presentare la dichiarazione
cmq il dlgs 504/93 (ici) stabiliva per il mancato versamento dell'imposta si prescrive dopo 2 anni (3 se si doveva presentare dichiarazione)
quindi il c.c. non &#232; attinente

----------


## maxrobby

> Avrei un dubbio da chiarire:
> ho ricevuto una notifica di pagamento per il mancato versamento di una parte dell'ICI relativa al 2002 dovuto al fatto che invece di aver calcolato il 6 per mille, ho calcolato l'imposta del 5 per mille.
> In pratica mi viene chiesto di pagare la differenza sia in acconto che in saldo, più ovviamente la sanzione  e gli interessi.
> Mi chiedo: ma ad oggi non è caduta in prescrizione? Ho letto da qualche parte che la prescrizione dei 5 anni viene applicata se si è omessa del tutto la dichiarazione ici, nel mio caso essendo solo un errore di calcolo vi sarebbe un periodo di prescrizione minore.
> C'è qualcuno che può chiarirmi le idee?
> Grazie mille.

  Andiamo con ordine.
Al fine di omogeneizzare i termini per l'accertamento delle imposte comunali, con la Finanziaria 2007 sono stati ampliati i termini di accertamento dei tributi locali nonchè per l'attività di liquidazione (portati a 5 anni per l'accertamento e a 3 anni per l'attività di liquidazione).
In precedenza, la normativa prevedeva:
- due anni per la liquidazione dell'imposta (avviso di liquidazione);
- tre anni per l'accertamento in rettifica (accertamento);
- cinque anni per l'accertamento d'ufficio.
Pertanto, al 31/12/2006 (cui riferirsi nel caso di specie) erano ancora pendenti i termini per l'accertamento dell'annualità 2002 ma non quelli per la liquidazione dell'imposta effettuata a mezzo avviso di liquidazione.
Per maggior chiarezza, la vecchia normativa prevedeva quanto segue.
Avvisi di liquidazione
Il comune poteva controllare le dichiarazioni e le denunce presentate,  i versamenti effettuati sulla base dei dati  direttamente desumibili dalle dichiarazioni e dalle denunce stesse (e sulla base delle informazioni prelevabili dal sistema informativo).
A seguito di tali controlli, il comune correggeva gli errori materiali e di calcolo, liquidando l'imposta e notificando l'avviso di liquidazione (entro il termine di decadenza del 31 dicembre del secondo anno successivo).
Pertanto, nel tuo caso, al 31/12/2006 i termini per la mera liquidazione del tributo erano abbondantemente scaduti. 
Avvisi di accertamento
Il comune provvedeva alla rettifica delle dichiarazioni e delle denunce nel caso di infedeltà, incompletezza o inesattezza ovvero all'accertamento d'ufficio nel caso di omessa presentazione, emettendo avviso di accertamento motivato da notificare, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui era stata presentata la dichiarazione ovvero, per gli anni in cui queste non dovevano essere presentate, a quello nel corso del quale è stato o doveva essere eseguito il versamento dell'imposta (accertamento). 
Nel caso di omessa presentazione, l'avviso di accertamento doveva essere notificato entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o la denuncia avrebbero dovuto essere presentate ovvero a quello nel corso del quale è stato o doveva essere eseguito il versamento dell'imposta" (accertamento d'ufficio). 
Spero di essere stato sufficientemente esaustivo.

----------


## fabioalessandro

una precisazione dal 2007 sia la fase di liquidazione che accertamento la prescrizione è stata portata a 5 anni

----------


## danilo sciuto

....e quindi sono NULLI gli avvisi denominati "di liquidazione", anzichè "di accertamento". 
ciao   

> una precisazione dal 2007 sia la fase di liquidazione che accertamento la prescrizione è stata portata a 5 anni

----------


## newcomm

Se non erro nel caso in cui il comune abbia adottato la comunicazione ici, il termine per emettere avvisi di accertamento non può superare 5 anni. Consiglio di leggere il regolamento comunale.

----------


## shak

L'articolo 1-quater della legge di conversione n. 26/2005 prorogava i termini per la liquidazione ICI che scadevano al 31 dicembre 2004 al 31 dicembre 2005. Quindi, in assenza di ulteriori proroghe, il comune doveva notificare entro il 31 dicembre 2005.  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'articolo 1-quater della legge di conversione n. 26/2005 prorogava i termini per la liquidazione ICI che scadevano al 31 dicembre 2004 al 31 dicembre 2005. Quindi, in assenza di ulteriori proroghe, il comune doveva notificare entro il 31 dicembre 2005.

  Io leggerei pure questo

----------


## Elysa

Un saluto a tutti coloro che sono intervenuti nel dibattito, ho letto con attenzione tutti i vostri interventi, ma da non esperta della materia ho le idee  ancora più confuse, per cui ho una semplicissima domanda conclusiva: stante il caso sottoposto, avrei dovuto pagare o fare ricorso?
Grazie

----------


## gabri

Ho ricevuto il 19 dicembre 2008 un avviso di accertamento per omesso pagamento del 2003.Mi chiedevo se non fosse gia'prescritto al 31 dicembre 2006 visto che il tempo di prescrizione ricordo fosse di 2 anni:giusto??
La nuova finanziaria entrata in vigore il 1 gennaio 2007 unifica i termini in 5 anni,ma credo non si possa applicare per il mio caso oppure mi sbaglio?
un grazie a chi mi rispondera',non sono ancora riuscito a trovare qualcuno che mi risponda in modo esatto.

----------


## mariacarolina.s

in data 22/01/09 ho ricevuto un avviso di accertamento per omessa denuncia di alcuni immobili per l'anno 2003.  
Nello stesso avviso mi si contestava un accertamento di valore per un altro immobile per cui si richiedeva il pagamento della differenza più gli interessi di mora. 
Domanda:essendo la data del provvedimento 16/01/09, può considerarsi prescritto? 
La mia commercialista dice di sì ma al comune hanno detto che trattandosi di omessa denuncia possono andare indietro di sei anni. Vi risulta?
Grazie mille a chi vorrà rispondermi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta. 
ciao   

> in data 22/01/09 ho ricevuto un avviso di accertamento per omessa denuncia di alcuni immobili per l'anno 2003.  
> Nello stesso avviso mi si contestava un accertamento di valore per un altro immobile per cui si richiedeva il pagamento della differenza più gli interessi di mora. 
> Domanda:essendo la data del provvedimento 16/01/09, può considerarsi prescritto? 
> La mia commercialista dice di sì ma al comune hanno detto che trattandosi di omessa denuncia possono andare indietro di sei anni. Vi risulta?
> Grazie mille a chi vorrà rispondermi.

----------


## fabioalessandro

quando hai acquistato l'immobile?

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Giusta la domanda di Fabio. Perch&#232; entro il 31 12 del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui occorre presentare la denuncia non significa entro il 31 12 del quinto anno successivo a quello dell'inizio del possesso. La dichiarazione ICI va presentata l'anno successivo a quello di inizio del possesso

----------

